# 2008 Jetta Install XM Instead of Sirius



## dhoffkins (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello,
I just bought a 08 Jetta SE and want to swap the Sirius tuner for an XM one. If I bought the tuner online at ebay, etc, would I be able to pop the XM in the Sirius' place? Would the same antenna work built into the car work, controls etc?
Thanks.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: 2008 Jetta Install XM Instead of Sirius (dhoffkins)*

Yes, it will work. But (there's always one of those), the XM tuner has two antenna inputs and the Sirius unit only has one (and your wire harness only has one plug). Soooo...you'll get an "ANTENNA" message in the HU display. All you have to do is buy an antenna splitter and install it. 
Also, you need to pay attention to which tuner you buy. Some are for cars with Nav and TPMS and some are for cars without. Do a search and make sure you get what you need for your car.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Jetta Install XM Instead of Sirius (Elwood)*

Good info.


----------



## dhoffkins (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Jetta Install XM Instead of Sirius (Elwood)*

Thanks John,
I'll make sure to look for one without NAV integration, etc as I don't have those. I didn't think a Sirius antenna would work on XM frequencies but I guess its the tuner that does all the work.
With the antenna splitter installed and the XM tuner in will the song titles, station ID's etc display on the head unit as well?
I just want to make sure I cover all the bases before heading out to buy all the parts.
Thanks.


----------



## pbrownd (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Jetta Install XM Instead of Sirius (dhoffkins)*

Don't buy, swap that Sirius Tuner with my XM. There is a posting on the XM - Sirius main page in this forum that shows you how to remove the unit. Fairly easy. I will pay shipping on both units to sweeten the deal. My XM came with a 2006 Jetta TDI. Never used, but want the Sirius programing. 
Just talked with the VW dealership yesterday and they said the units are compatible through 2009.
Email me @ [email protected]
Patrick


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: 2008 Jetta Install XM Instead of Sirius (dhoffkins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dhoffkins* »_I didn't think a Sirius antenna would work on XM frequencies but I guess its the tuner that does all the work.
With the antenna splitter installed and the XM tuner in will the song titles, station ID's etc display on the head unit as well?


There are no issues. The antenna works fine. Everything displays correctly in the HU.
I swapped the Sirius unit out in my 07 GTI for an XM from an 06. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## dhoffkins (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Jetta Install XM Instead of Sirius (Elwood)*

Thanks John for all your help.


----------

